# Will I Ever Get My Prize????



## KAØCSL (Sep 8, 2004)

I was watching the technical Charley chat tonight. There was a prize for someone who answered their question first. I was the first one to answer it because their wrong. Will I get my prize? 

The question is how do you stop DVR recorded movies from being deleted. 

The answer given was to protect the recording and then lock the system with a password.

I found later that that is incorrect! I told my wife we could protect our stuff from our 9 yr old and proceeded to have her do the procedure. She and I checked it and knew we had the kid because when her and I hit the erase button a password came up. 

Well I told my 9 year old I would give him 10 bucks if he could erase moms lock's and so called password protected movie. He accepted the challenge! He grabbed the remote. Hit the DVR button. Went to the protected movie. then went to the unprotect button. Then the erase button and said yes! it is gone, she is pissed that i erased her movie and my kid wants his 10 bucks and I want my prize! I called the tech call in line and they were going to let me on the air until I explained that their staff was out smarted by my 9 yr old boy in seconds. He got it on the first try! So the correct answer to the question is theres no way to protect recorded items from being erased at this time. Will I get me prize? I hope so it will make the grand I dropped for the 921 3 weeks ago go a bit easier considering their now 1/2 that price!

Dish has this information. I will keep you posted on the outcome. They said the first caller with the correct answer wins! The guy who was announced as the winner was totally wrong!

Be well and God bless
KAØCSL :lol:


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

thats because you had allready unlocked it


----------



## KAØCSL (Sep 8, 2004)

kwajr said:


> thats because you had allready unlocked it


No it isn't! I have done some checking since my post it appears to be inherent to the 921! I have had 5 others confirm this on their 921's. All have the same results.

I told my kidlett if dish makes good on their contest. I will give my prize to him. Because it should be his prize for finding it! oh yea and the 10 bucks! I know it will be a highlight in my 9 yr old kids life! When Dish admits we were correct and are therefore the winners too! It wouldn't be a bad thing to award both winners a prize in this unusual and rare case!

I hope this incident will spark my 9 yr old boy's interest in electronics, radio and communications! I want to thank the Software VP for exciting my kid and for our prize in advance! It doesn't matter to me if the glitch is fixed nor if it will spool in L189. But it will be interesting to see if it's in L189 or if L189 passed its validation without this issue being noticed, addressed and/or corrected! All I want is our PRIZE!

Come on Dish do the fair thing and make good on your offer. Dont make my 9yr old cry! Just think sponge bob without his 921 and his new tv for his room that would be worse than death! LOL :nono2:

73
KAØCSL :nono:


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

--.- ... .-..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving...doesn't belong in the 921 forum. You want to post a bug report, do so, but follow the rules.


----------



## KAØCSL (Sep 8, 2004)

Tnx om for your vote! --..., ...--


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I would send ths along to the CEO address. let us know what occurs.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not having a 921 or having a need to lock programs it sounds to me like it is a possible bug in the 921. Remember there are other DVRs at Dish. The 721, 508, 522 etc. Do they behave like this. Just because you son might have found a bug with the 921 does not change the answer to the question. 

If it works on the other units as described by the orginally winner, I would argue that the orginally answer is correct. It is one of those, what is the more correct answer. A bug would not change the answer.. It would just mean you have bug that changes the behavior. The actually answer would be how it is suppose to work and works with other Dish PVRs. 

Well that would be my take. Good luck.. I doubt your son will be betting a 921 for xmas unless you play on ponying up or all DVRs work the way you described.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I seriously doubt that you will receive the price because they could say that anybody could contact them finding this or that several others had done some as well wanting their 921 HD bundle as wee. I am not saying that you made anything up, just saying what they may think. I dont see them sending you the 921 HD bundle.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yea, it works just like described on the 5xx models. its a 921 bug that it doesn't.


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

They could say that the 921 doesn't count because it isn't a "DVR", it's a "HD DVR".

I have a Dishplayer 7200 and you can't protect recorded shows from being deleted on it either. But then the original Dishplayers have a "PTV" option, not "DVR".


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I think everyone is having a problem with the word earased. 

You all are taking into the context of keeping some child or boob from deleting your recordings. I saw the chat it seemed they are talking more about protecting them from deletion from the unit them selves. Example lets say the hd on the unit is full. the unit will delete a unprotected recording(s) to make room for new ones. Now ones that are marked at protected (or do not earase in 7x00 land) are simply there for the dvr so it knows not to delete that show to make room for others.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The problem is that to win the prize you had to be the first to call in with the correct answer on how to protect recordings from being erased. You told them how "not" to protect them from being erased on your model of machine. The other person told them how to protect the recordings on all models without the bug on your machine, so he wins the prize.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Do all 921s have the bug?

Its probably low priority anyway given the 921s life expectancy....

All new high def will be MPEG 4 effectively obsoleting the 921 like the 5000s high def adapter.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Bob, won't D* have the same problem with their HR10-250 when they start using MPEG4? I was all excited about E* perhap forcing D* to drop their price but it looks like D* have have the same issue obsoleting their HD boxes when they go to MPEG4......Art


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

This thread reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw not long ago while driving.

"My ****zu is smarter then your honors student".


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

you can erase any movie on your DVR by yourself, the Protection is for Dish not being able to delete it if you have had it on your DVR for so long, so you can delete any movie, but if you have P on Dish cant but you can.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

I have to say this thread was pretty entertaining. LOL....


----------



## KAØCSL (Sep 8, 2004)

stonecold said:


> I think everyone is having a problem with the word earased.
> 
> You all are taking into the context of keeping some child or boob from deleting your recordings. I saw the chat it seemed they are talking more about protecting them from deletion from the unit them selves. Example lets say the hd on the unit is full. the unit will delete a unprotected recording(s) to make room for new ones. Now ones that are marked at protected (or do not earase in 7x00 land) are simply there for the dvr so it knows not to delete that show to make room for others.


Well if you watched the show he said his home is now at peace. He and his wife have found a method that keep's the peace in their home. Would the VP or his wife be upset at each another if a full PVR deleted programs? NOT! :nono2: I didn't take it the way most children or a boob would!

You must be Charlie. Because your the only one in the world with a 921 that works. If you are Charlie. Wheres my prize?


----------



## KAØCSL (Sep 8, 2004)

Richard King said:


> The problem is that to win the prize you had to be the first to call in with the correct answer on how to protect recordings from being erased. You told them how "not" to protect them from being erased on your model of machine. The other person told them how to protect the recordings on all models without the bug on your machine, so he wins the prize.


How do I protect protect recordings from being erased on my 921? I am a lost BSEE, MCSE, A+, CCNA, 1st Class Radio Telephone Idiot! Therefore I am somewhat technically challenged. I am stumped! Please enlighten me. :nono2:

L189 on hold for the recording protection glitch. Sorry guys! I should have kept my mouth shut. 

I want to thank everyone for their vote in the 9 yr old Anthony's favor. I guess its easy for Dish to blow him off. Its like taking candy from a baby! If it were me the positive PR would be worth its weight in gold but it isn't looking good. Time will tell if dish will make good on their contest.

Here's the 9yr old that stumped the VP of software engineering.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

KAØCSL said:


> ... Here's the 9yr old that stumped the VP of software engineering.


It took a 9 year old? Isn't that like using an atom bomb to kill an ant?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Give the kid his 10 bucks, fer crissake! :shrug:


----------



## KAØCSL (Sep 8, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> It took a 9 year old? Isn't that like using an atom bomb to kill an ant?


Yes I agree with you. I think the kid deservs his prize just for out smarting the VP of software engineering and his old man! :lol:


----------

